# 1 TB 5400 rpm WD BLUE HDD causes stuttering while gaming,please help!



## HiTech_32 (May 13, 2017)

Hi to all,
I have a Lenovo Y-700-15ISK laptop with two hard drives:
A SAMSUNG  128 GB SSD as a primary drive and
a 1 TB 5400 RPM WD BLUE HDD as a secondary

I have installed the OS (Win 10 x 64 bit) and programs on the SSD,and the games on the HDD.

My problem is that the games which are installed on the HDD, stutter because of the HDD!

I have noticed this especially while playing ArmA 3!

I installed ArmA 3 (just for a try), on the SSD,and the stutterings have gone!
I run the game with the same video settings,by the way!

So please help me to make the games not stutter on the HDD,to run like on the SSD!

Beside ArmA 3 I play GTA V and NBA 2K17.

Please help me,because I don't have enough money to buy a bigger SSD!

I know that the SSD runs faster, but many laptop users who have laptops with same specs as my laptop,don't have a SSD and play the same games without stuttering!

Thanks to all in advance!
Best regards!


----------



## P4-630 (May 13, 2017)

What are the temps of your CPU/GPU when playing games?

Fill out your system specs:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs

Save up for an SSD then and install your most played games on the SSD.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2017)

How much ram does your laptop have?


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 13, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> How much ram does your laptop have?



16 GB DDR4 RAM i7-6700HQ CPU NVIDIA GTX 960M 4 GB GDDR5 GPU


----------



## newtekie1 (May 13, 2017)

Probably stuttering because it is waiting for textures to load.  Replace the slow 5400RPM drive with either a faster 7200RPM drive, or even better another SSD.


----------



## DRDNA (May 13, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Probably stuttering because it is waiting for textures to load.  Replace the slow 5400RPM drive with either a faster 7200RPM drive, or even better another SSD.


This is the answer to your problem. Do this and no more issue.


----------



## Jetster (May 13, 2017)

I don't completely buy that the HDD is causing it. Although s bigger ssd would be nice. Laptops ate prone to issues with gaming. Heat, poor graphics, bloatware. Can all cause this problem. Try lowering the resolution if it's ultra hd


----------



## dorsetknob (May 13, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I don't completely buy that the HDD is causing it.


OP Says he tried this



HiTech_32 said:


> I installed ArmA 3 (just for a try), on the SSD,and the stutterings have gone!
> I run the game with the same video settings,by the way!


and problem seems Resolved (Temp)

so the general consensus seems to be Upgrade the Blue for a SSD" to cure the Stuttering" ( and use the Blue as Archive Drive only ).


----------



## Estaric (May 13, 2017)

Something about it just doesn't seem right though. IV gamed on many 5400 RPM drives and never seen this issue. I know ARMA 3 use to have quite a few performance issues. It's hard to say if the HDD is actually the issue in this case.


----------



## DRDNA (May 13, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I don't completely buy that the HDD is causing it. Although s bigger ssd would be nice. Laptops ate prone to issues with gaming. Heat, poor graphics, bloatware. Can all cause this problem. Try lowering the resolution if it's ultra hd


I was kind thinking yeah maybe with the above but only because OP has 16GB of ram and was thinking why the hell is the 5400rpm even in the arena of giving data that can cause stutter with OP having a decent amount of ram....I don't have the game installed to test for OP but I do know 5400rpm drives and gaming are normally a NO-NO and with testing from the OP ssd with no issue I have to agree with getting a better game drive. But maybe that 5400rpm drive is getting hot and choking and a look at Smart info would reveal if this is so.


----------



## P4-630 (May 13, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> GTX 960M



It's not exactly one of the faster cards though....


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 13, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I don't completely buy that the HDD is causing it. Although s bigger ssd would be nice. Laptops ate prone to issues with gaming. Heat, poor graphics, bloatware. Can all cause this problem. Try lowering the resolution if it's ultra hd



I have set the video settings to the lowest!


----------



## DRDNA (May 13, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> It's not exactly one of the faster cards though....


I have pretty much the same set up as OP but do not have ArmA 3  GTA V or NBA 2K17 to test for him as I play Race games and can say Dirt Rally and DIrt3 and Assetto and Grid 2 and Grid AutouSport and have no issue with any stuttering...I only have the M.2 tho also I only have 8GB ram where OP has 16GB ram. Yes tho not the strongest card but still pretty capable.


----------



## P4-630 (May 13, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> I installed ArmA 3 (just for a try), on the SSD,and the stutterings have gone!
> I run the game with the same video settings,by the way!



Save up some cash to buy an SSD for your games.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 13, 2017)

Could be that pesky Windows Defender wrecking your HDD performance constantly. I couldn't use a laptop properly one time until I have disabled it.


----------



## DRDNA (May 13, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Could be that pesky Windows Defender wrecking your HDD performance constantly. I couldn't use a laptop properly one time until I have disabled it.


yeah maybe because I do have a bit of stutter when I leave my Malewarebytes Premium  running while gaming at least I did on Anniversary but have ritually disabled Malewarebytes Premium (while not touching Windows Defender) and haven't tested this scenario on Creators.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 13, 2017)

I use Kaspersky Total Security 2017


----------



## DRDNA (May 13, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> I use Kaspersky Total Security 2017


try gaming once with it  temporarily disabled and see if it gives that slow ass 5400rpm drive the bandwidth it needs. who knows it might be a quick fix until you can get a better gaming drive.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 13, 2017)

Please look at this video:  








But it doesn't work for me,I don't know why.
Maybe you can help me!
I would be very grateful!


----------



## P4-630 (May 13, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> Please look at this video:



*chuckles*....

Sorry that this "fix" didn't help though...


----------



## DRDNA (May 13, 2017)

A lot of truth in the video (things that I originally over looked)so lets try this make sure Power Options in windows is set to "*High Performance*" and make sure the Nvidia Control Panel "Power Managment Mode"is set to *Prefer Maximum Performance*.  And use an app of your choice to *up the Systems Fan speed* (I use ROG Gaming Center for that)Also set *Vsync* on with in the game and test again for stutter.









Also for the harddrive issue try this Windows Power option/Change Plan Settings/Change advanced power settings/ *and then this*




I use the above settings on my laptop minus the hardrive being set to never shut off because my m.2 drive does not have any bandwidth issues. My laptop is a ASUS GL553VW 15.6" Gaming Laptop NVIDIA GTX 960M 4GB Intel Core i56300HQ 8GB DDR4


----------



## Jetster (May 13, 2017)

And watch temps


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 13, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> A lot of truth in the video so lets try this make sure Power Options in windows is set to "*High Performance*" and make sure the Nvidia Control Panel "Power Managment Mode"is set to *Prefer Maximum Performance*.  And use an app of your choice to *up the Systems Fan speed* (I use ROG Gaming Center for that)Also set *Vsync* on with in the game and test again for stutter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I can honestly say that now is better with your settings! Maybe just some little and short stutters,but very rare!
I think that we're very close to the final solution!

Maybe a tweak in Nvidia Inspector,or the Nvidia Control Panel Settings for ArmA 3?

I would please you if you could help me with that too!


----------



## DRDNA (May 13, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> Well I can honestly say that now is better with your settings! Maybe just some little and short stutters,but very rare!
> I think that we're very close to the final solution!
> 
> Maybe a tweak in Nvidia Inspector,or the Nvidia Control Panel Settings for ArmA 3?
> ...


Good to hear things are getting better but I do not have that game to fiddle with I wish I could help more! Maybe there are some ArmA 3 people here that can help optimize ArmA 3 game settings.

Thank you to Jetster for getting me thinking more on this and the video you posted.


Jetster said:


> I don't completely buy that the HDD is causing it. Although s bigger ssd would be nice. Laptops ate prone to issues with gaming. Heat, poor graphics, bloatware. Can all cause this problem. Try lowering the resolution if it's ultra hd


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 13, 2017)

Thank you dear DRDNA!


----------



## DRDNA (May 13, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> Thank you dear DRDNA!


You are welcome and welcome to TPU I hope you enjoy our little home away from home!


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 13, 2017)

Jetster said:


> And watch temps



Dear Jetster, thank you too!


----------



## DRDNA (May 13, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> Well I can honestly say that now is better with your settings! Maybe just some little and short stutters,but very rare!
> I think that we're very close to the final solution!
> 
> Maybe a tweak in Nvidia Inspector,or the Nvidia Control Panel Settings for ArmA 3?
> ...


There is a guy here with a 970M who is providing optimized game settings.Be aware i have not tested these settings!!! GL

http://steamcommunity.com/app/107410/discussions/1/458605613393559690/


I dont agree with him about Vsync though as yes higher bench score but your GPU will show more stutter with it off.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 13, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> There is a guy here with a 970M who is providing optimized game settings.Be aware i have not tested these settings!!! GL
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/107410/discussions/1/458605613393559690/
> 
> ...



I will try those settings tommorow,but if you find something new please tell me!
Thank you in advance!


----------



## DRDNA (May 13, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> I will try those settings tommorow,but if you find something new please tell me!
> Thank you in advance!


Okay....in general in game settings where my GPU struggles I will turn off *Advanced Ambient Occlusion* to *OFF *and *Shadows *to *MEDIUM *and *Anisotropic Filtering* *OFF  *and *Advanced Blending* to *OFF*.....I dont know if your games has these but probably they do.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 13, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Okay....in general in game settings where my GPU struggles I will turn off Advanced Ambient Occlusion to OFF and Shadows to MEDIUM and Anisotropic Filtering OFF  and Advanced Blending to OFF.....I dont know if your games has these but probably they do.



I will try it and report it tommorow!
Best regards!


----------



## DRDNA (May 13, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> I will try it and report it tommorow!
> Best regards!


If you can post screen shots of your Games settings I will look and advise what "I believe" can help with frames per second. Your gaming at 1080P too right?


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 13, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> If you can post screen shots of your Games settings I will look and advise what "I believe" can help with frames per second.



Okay,I will post!


----------



## remixedcat (May 16, 2017)

Bruh WD blue drives suck go WD Black or Go Home..... WD black drives are wayyy better


----------



## The Data Master (May 17, 2017)

I am thinking it is more of a Hard Drive cache issue. Guessing it is around 8mb or so if it is a 5400 rpm laptop drive. Have you tried windows ready boost? Usually the feature is used with systems that have low memory, but it is supposed to help with drive cache as well. If you have a spare flash drive lying around, it is worth a shot.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 18, 2017)

The Data Master said:


> I am thinking it is more of a Hard Drive cache issue. Guessing it is around 8mb or so if it is a 5400 rpm laptop drive. Have you tried windows ready boost? Usually the feature is used with systems that have low memory, but it is supposed to help with drive cache as well. If you have a spare flash drive lying around, it is worth a shot.



Dear The Data Master,thank you for replying!
I can't use the SpeedBoost feature,because it is available only if the OS is not installed on a SSD drive!

Is there an another way to upgrade that cache?


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> Is there an another way to upgrade that cache?



NO.

You would need to buy another HDD.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 18, 2017)

And big appologies to all, for that I didn't post screenshots from the in-game video settings!

But I got a problem!
After updating ArmA 3 version from 1.68 to 1.70, I am not able to run the game!
I get some error: 0xC06D007E

If someone knows how do I fix this error,then please help.me!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2017)

That's a software/driver issue i think... Boot into safe mode and run /sfc


----------



## The Data Master (May 18, 2017)

HiTech_32 said:


> Dear The Data Master,thank you for replying!
> I can't use the SpeedBoost feature,because it is available only if the OS is not installed on a SSD drive!
> 
> Is there an another way to upgrade that cache?





P4-630 said:


> NO.
> 
> You would need to buy another HDD.



He is correct, the only way is to replace the hard disk.

That's right, I believe Readyboost only works with the primary disk. Oversight on my part. It was more so designed to help Windows perform better on systems with memory and disk bottlenecks, but will often increase game performance as a result of the boosted resources. Since you have an SSD as primary, Readyboost sees the OS as ready to go since SSDs provide good cache, faster read/write speeds, and page filing for lesser RAM systems. And since the games are on a separate disk, they cannot benefit even if you had an HDD as primary (unless that primary had the games as well).


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> That's a software/driver issue i think... Boot into safe mode and run /sfc


 
Dear FreedomEclipse, I've just tried that with /sfc but it didn't help!


----------

